# [Solved] emerge varnish fails

## abrand15

Greetings!

If anyone could offer some pointers as to what the issue is I would appreciate it.

I want to emerge Varnish-Cache 3.0.3 and am doing so with the following:

```
localhost ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v varnish
```

The emerge fails with the following:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3/bin/varnishd -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3/lib/libvgz -I../../include   -DVARNISH_STATE_DIR='"/var/lib/varnish"' -DVARNISH_VMOD_DIR='"/usr/lib/varnish/vmods"' -DVARNISH_VCL_DIR='"/etc/varnish"' -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ltcmalloc -lprofiler  -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-sign-compare -c -o varnishd-vsm.o `test -f 'vsm.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3/bin/varnishd/'`vsm.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DVARNISH_STATE_DIR='"/var/lib/varnish"' -DVARNISH_VMOD_DIR='"/usr/lib/varnish/vmods"' -DVARNISH_VCL_DIR='"/etc/varnish"' -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ltcmalloc -lprofiler  -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-sign-compare -export-dynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o varnishd varnishd-cache_acceptor.o varnishd-cache_waiter_epoll.o varnishd-cache_waiter_kqueue.o varnishd-cache_waiter_poll.o varnishd-cache_waiter_ports.o varnishd-cache_backend.o varnishd-cache_backend_cfg.o varnishd-cache_backend_poll.o varnishd-cache_ban.o varnishd-cache_center.o varnishd-cache_cli.o varnishd-cache_dir.o varnishd-cache_dir_random.o varnishd-cache_dir_dns.o varnishd-cache_dir_round_robin.o varnishd-cache_esi_fetch.o varnishd-cache_esi_parse.o varnishd-cache_esi_deliver.o varnishd-cache_expire.o varnishd-cache_fetch.o varnishd-cache_gzip.o varnishd-cache_hash.o varnishd-cache_http.o varnishd-cache_httpconn.o varnishd-cache_main.o varnishd-cache_lck.o varnishd-cache_panic.o varnishd-cache_pipe.o varnishd-cache_pool.o varnishd-cache_response.o varnishd-cache_session.o varnishd-cache_shmlog.o varnishd-cache_vary.o varnishd-cache_vcl.o varnishd-cache_vrt.o varnishd-cache_vrt_re.o varnishd-cache_vrt_var.o varnishd-cache_vrt_vmod.o varnishd-cache_wrw.o varnishd-cache_ws.o varnishd-hash_classic.o varnishd-hash_critbit.o varnishd-hash_simple_list.o varnishd-mgt_child.o varnishd-mgt_cli.o varnishd-mgt_param.o varnishd-mgt_pool.o varnishd-mgt_sandbox.o varnishd-mgt_sandbox_solaris.o varnishd-mgt_shmem.o varnishd-mgt_vcc.o varnishd-rfc2616.o varnishd-stevedore.o varnishd-storage_file.o varnishd-storage_malloc.o varnishd-storage_persistent.o varnishd-storage_persistent_mgt.o varnishd-storage_persistent_silo.o varnishd-storage_persistent_subr.o varnishd-storage_synth.o varnishd-storage_umem.o varnishd-stevedore_utils.o varnishd-varnishd.o varnishd-vsm.o ../../lib/libvarnish/libvarnish.la ../../lib/libvarnishcompat/libvarnishcompat.la ../../lib/libvcl/libvcl.la ../../lib/libvgz/libvgz.la ../../lib/libjemalloc/libjemalloc_mt.la -lpcre -ldl   -lnsl  -lm

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -DVARNISH_STATE_DIR=\"/var/lib/varnish\" -DVARNISH_VMOD_DIR=\"/usr/lib/varnish/vmods\" -DVARNISH_VCL_DIR=\"/etc/varnish\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-sign-compare -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/varnishd varnishd-cache_acceptor.o varnishd-cache_waiter_epoll.o varnishd-cache_waiter_kqueue.o varnishd-cache_waiter_poll.o varnishd-cache_waiter_ports.o varnishd-cache_backend.o varnishd-cache_backend_cfg.o varnishd-cache_backend_poll.o varnishd-cache_ban.o varnishd-cache_center.o varnishd-cache_cli.o varnishd-cache_dir.o varnishd-cache_dir_random.o varnishd-cache_dir_dns.o varnishd-cache_dir_round_robin.o varnishd-cache_esi_fetch.o varnishd-cache_esi_parse.o varnishd-cache_esi_deliver.o varnishd-cache_expire.o varnishd-cache_fetch.o varnishd-cache_gzip.o varnishd-cache_hash.o varnishd-cache_http.o varnishd-cache_httpconn.o varnishd-cache_main.o varnishd-cache_lck.o varnishd-cache_panic.o varnishd-cache_pipe.o varnishd-cache_pool.o varnishd-cache_response.o varnishd-cache_session.o varnishd-cache_shmlog.o varnishd-cache_vary.o varnishd-cache_vcl.o varnishd-cache_vrt.o varnishd-cache_vrt_re.o varnishd-cache_vrt_var.o varnishd-cache_vrt_vmod.o varnishd-cache_wrw.o varnishd-cache_ws.o varnishd-hash_classic.o varnishd-hash_critbit.o varnishd-hash_simple_list.o varnishd-mgt_child.o varnishd-mgt_cli.o varnishd-mgt_param.o varnishd-mgt_pool.o varnishd-mgt_sandbox.o varnishd-mgt_sandbox_solaris.o varnishd-mgt_shmem.o varnishd-mgt_vcc.o varnishd-rfc2616.o varnishd-stevedore.o varnishd-storage_file.o varnishd-storage_malloc.o varnishd-storage_persistent.o varnishd-storage_persistent_mgt.o varnishd-storage_persistent_silo.o varnishd-storage_persistent_subr.o varnishd-storage_synth.o varnishd-storage_umem.o varnishd-stevedore_utils.o varnishd-varnishd.o varnishd-vsm.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -Wl,--as-needed ../../lib/libvarnish/.libs/libvarnish.so -lrt ../../lib/libvarnishcompat/.libs/libvarnishcompat.so ../../lib/libvcl/.libs/libvcl.so ../../lib/libvgz/.libs/libvgz.so ../../lib/libjemalloc/.libs/libjemalloc_mt.a -ltcmalloc -lprofiler -lpcre -ldl -lnsl -lm -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/varnish

../../lib/libjemalloc/.libs/libjemalloc_mt.a(libjemalloc_mt_la-jemalloc_linux.o): In function `.L404':

jemalloc_linux.c:(.text+0x2f1c): undefined reference to `pthread_atfork'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [varnishd] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3_build/bin/varnishd'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3_build/bin'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: www-servers/varnish-3.0.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3'

>>> Failed to emerge www-servers/varnish-3.0.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-servers/varnish-3.0.3:

 * Running elibtoolize in: varnish-3.0.3/

 *   We've already been run in this tree; you should

 *   avoid this if possible (perhaps by filing a bug)

 * ERROR: www-servers/varnish-3.0.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/varnish-3.0.3/work/varnish-3.0.3'

```

----------

## abrand15

some additional info:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Sep 2012 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ltcmalloc -lprofiler"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co]"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ltcmalloc -lprofiler"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.21.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT=""

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.21.1/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_CLIENT="172.30.180.102 50028 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="172.30.180.102 50028 172.30.181.28 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="acl bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 lm_sensors lua modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pppd readline session ssl tcl tcmalloc tcpd threads ulog unicode vim-syntax x86 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

and

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pqv '=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3'

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/varnish-3.0.3  USE="tools -doc -libedit -static-libs"

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by =www-servers/varnish-3.0.3 (argument)

=www-servers/varnish-3.0.3 ~x86

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## abrand15

Apparently it did not like the Google Performance Tools.  I removed "-ltcmalloc -lprofiler" from the CFLAGS of /etc/make.conf and the emerge completed.

----------

